# anyone wanna help obsess!? lol *ARGH now 20dpo evap or line!?*



## Ju_bubbs

A pic for those that like to stare at imaginary/invisible lines for ages!

Not too seriuos since FF has only just told me that i'm 6 dpo!! Don't really thing we did the bd at the right time.. but just curious coz I've had super stronk opks everyday!

So anyone spot anything.. real or imaginary! 

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/23rdjan.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Hmmm, I can't quite see anything, but I do have a splitting headache today so that probably explains it, lol.

Are your OPK's still dark/getting darker? What day will you crack open the FRER? :) xxx


----------



## princess_t

cant see a line hun ,what your opk's like?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Nah I cant see anything eitehr lol! Opk's are still going darker than I've ever seen in a split second! Who knows whats going on! I do have a frer, but I'm not gunna use it for a while yet, ff will prob change its mind over my O date soon!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

princess_t said:


> cant see a line hun ,what your opk's like?

opk's are here

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0014.jpg

Those are for the last 3 days, todays was just as dark again!

PS.. can a mod move this thread to the test gallery please! Didn't mean to post it here!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Dan-o I couldn't resist now you've mentioned it lol!

I'm pretty sure its an evap, not convinced i can see pink...
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/jan23.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/jan23invert.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0001-1.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/jan23rdinvert.jpg


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Please be sure to keep us posted!! Have you considered taking one of the tests that spell out "pregnant/not pregnant" or "yes/no"????


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I will do nearer to when af is due... 6dpo is a bit early! And I'm not even sure FF has got that right anyway lol!


----------



## dan-o

It's looks like it could be a line!! You naughty girl testing early!!! 

Did it come up within 3 minutes? 

My first one was like that, very very faint, but the next day it was much easier to see :)

OPK's positive too? Yikes, that only means one of two things, as you well know!!!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah came up within 3 minutes! Like I said tho... Im not sure if its pink! I'm sure i'll be testing atleast twice a day from now on tho tho time will tell! :lol:


----------



## Dee_H

I can see a line with the last 2 pics for sure.


----------



## princess_t

I can defo see lines hope this is it for you.:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs - that is defo pink - you fertile little thing!!

oh - please be sticky!! two sticky beans please - for Ju Bubbs and me! :dance:


----------



## MrsJD

Its looking good, fingers crossed.


----------



## DiddyDons

i can see a line :dance: Ill keep my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thank you all! Feeling a lot more positive now, but trying not to get my hopes up at the same time!! Might go and buy some superdrug tests today :D


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo: go get some more tests !!!


----------



## applegirl

yay ju bubbs! We love those superdrug tests :dance:


----------



## Cracker

Yep definitely can see lines on those last ones - Congrats are in order me thinks!!!


----------



## dan-o

Jububbs, any news???? xx


----------



## emie

Hi there I had one of thoughs lines once...:hug:


----------



## princess_t

Any news ju_bubbs ?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Nope no news yet! I havn't done any more tests yet.. Do have some superdrug ones ready and waiting tho! Might try one later and I'll let you all know!


----------



## applegirl

awww - good luck hon!! Here's hoping we'll both be in first tri! :dance:


----------



## Barneyboo

:dust::dust::dust:Good luck its looking really positive x x x


----------



## princess_t

Good luck keep us updated .


----------



## dan-o

Yay! EVERYTHING is crossed for you sweetie!!! Good luck!! xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ive got a good feeling about this......test again.......please!!!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks girls.. It's so good to have so much supoprt!! Well, I think thet frer was a remarkably convinving evap! I've done a superdrug test and an IC this morning with fmu after holding it in since 2am so nice and strong! But got 2 bfns! Not giving up yet tho, could still happen.. I'm only 9dpo after all!

Heres a pic for the people who cant help but to line hunt! :lol:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0003.jpg


----------



## princess_t

sorry hun still not out yet thoy ur still only 9pdo.:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

exactly my thoughts! My chart is looking quite good too I think! Gotta nice dip on 6dpo now temp rising again! fx!


----------



## applegirl

early days - let's see what happens :hugs: 
chart looking great!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thought I'd give you all an update! Still poas like a true addict :lol: Got a real faint line on an frer, ic and a superdrug test this morning.. but nothing I can manage to capture in a pic n my phone... really must get a camera!! So fingers crossed for the next few days!


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo: come on ju bubbs!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Ju_bubbs! I hope this is your :bfp: Sending bunches of baby :dust:


----------



## applegirl

go borrow a carmera!!! :rofl: You live in Cornwall - maybe you can ask a tourist to take a picture of you and the test, near some scenic beach! :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Lmao!!! That nearly made me pee myself with laughter!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck sweety xxx


----------



## dan-o

The suspense is KILLING me, this is the first thread I went to look at when I logged on!!! :rofl:

Good luck, sounds like you might have a BFP cooking!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i can see line on your first post


----------



## princess_t

Good luck hun.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well, did another IC this morning... and theres a deffinate faint line on it!!! I've taken some pics on my phone, but I dont think they've captured the line!! :( I'l upload them to the pc later and have a closer look, its hard to see anything on my lil phone screen! Gotta take my lil ones to the dentist then I'll get them uploaded!


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo: come on ju bubbs!!! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

:yipee: Chart looks FAB too!!!


----------



## honey08

:wohoo: gosh hope this is guna be the one hun !!! i didnt get a :bfp: till 16dpo uknow ! which was cd31 aswell,so hang in there, thinking of lines for u ! :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Right I'm back!! Couldn't resist popping into boots on my way home and picking up another frer :rofl: Hels my pee in all the way home from dentist, and while shopping!! And heres the result..

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0004-1.jpg

Heres the ic with fmu... line didn't come out too well in the pic but its deffo there!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00569.jpg

Altho it's starting to look quite good.. I'm not getting excited until after af is due.. coz she usually shows no matter how many :bfp: I get!


----------



## MrsJD

Looking good Ju-bubbs.

XX


----------



## dan-o

I can see lines!! :yipee: they are faint, but I can see them! 
Could you see the frer thru the window?

Stick stick stick!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah could just about see it through the window! I dont usually take them apart unless I spot something!


----------



## MrsJD

Ju_bubbs said:


> Yeah could just about see it through the window! I dont usually take them apart unless I spot something!

:rofl: the joys of testing.....pulling them apart! after looking at it under the light for ages :rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Haha I swear if anyone saw me sometimes they'd think I'd gone completely mad!! Head under the fishtank lid looking up at the super bright light! :rofl:


----------



## Dee_H

LOL..I rememeber doing this. Test after test and holding it everyway possible to see if maybe at another angle the line will appear!! I def see a line though hun..I believe congrats are in order!


----------



## Tudor Rose

I can see the line faint.........im get pretty obsessed with pregnancy test too your not alone x


----------



## princess_t

Can deffo see lines ju_bubbs good luck.


----------



## applegirl

I can see it!! F x'd hon that it gets darker soon soon soon. x


----------



## MrsJD

Ju_bubbs said:


> Haha I swear if anyone saw me sometimes they'd think I'd gone completely mad!! Head under the fishtank lid looking up at the super bright light! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That's half the fun....hence the reason I don't like digi's :rofl:


----------



## Vestirse

Hope this is it ju-bubbs - still very early, maybe the HCG just needs time!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well.. so much for waiting for af before testing again! :lol:

I really hate it when you get a really good, even tho its faint line that you can easily see from a distane without the aid of a bright light and still cant get a decent pic of it :hissy:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00589.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 73


----------



## dan-o

I turned the brightness up on my screen & can deffo see that one! 
Have you done another FRER as well? xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No I aint got anymore frer.. dont really wanna go and buy any more expensive ones unless af is late!


----------



## dan-o

Good point! 

Just noticed you are 13dpo though so not long to wait now!!! :yipee:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Nope not long! af is due on tuesday!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

How could I forget I had superdrug tests too! :rofl: Not fmu but theres a line still!
 



Attached Files:







ABCD0009.jpg
File size: 100.4 KB
Views: 98


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Is it the pink line? Or is that the Control line?


----------



## honey08

oohh i can see it :wohoo:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thats the control line.. i know its hard to believe from that pic, but there is another pink line there too! So frustrating only having a phone for pics, coz I can clearly see even inside the case :(

Yay, thanks honey :D


----------



## Tudor Rose

i can see the line your definatly pregnant


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks tudor rose!! Hope you'r right. Just a case of staying pregnant this time if you're right! everyone send :dust: please!!


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs needs a new camera!! I got one last summer and I seriously think that the only thing it has taken pics of is pregnancy tests!! :rofl: 

oh - and OPKs :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck, lots of sticky :dust: xx


----------



## JASMAK

Good luck...looks promising!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thats the thing Pam, cameras are so expensive and tests really is the only thing I take pictures of so cant really justify buying one! Since the camera on my phone is brilliant for everything else, much better than 'cheap' digi cams.. just not so good for close up faint lines unfortunately! :lol:


----------



## MrsJD

I can lines on both your tests :happydance: and may I add I didn't even need to squint.....:bfp: on it's way for you!

XXXXX


----------



## applegirl

Here's to lovely strong lines that show up extra good on the phone cam hon :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Any luck today? Your temps look great so far, still up today? xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yup, still up today! I'm gunna leave testing till tomorrow tho I think, give the hcg a bit more time to brew if theres any there!


----------



## samzi

goodlukc jubbs. ooh how exciting :D :hug:


----------



## honey08

goodluck hun !!! we want to see :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## srm0421

Good luck dear, I see lines and am crossing my fingers that it is a sticky sticky bean. Looking forward to darker lines and AFs due date to be past.


----------



## applegirl

your temps are looking really good hon. I'm really hoping this is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## hopedance

sooo, did ya test did ya test???


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Not yet.. still holding out!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck for when you test again, its looking good! xx


----------



## applegirl

great temps Ju bubbs!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJD

Ju Bubbs, good luck testing hun :hugs:

XXXXX


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I just remembered I'm not even sure if i am actually 15dpo or atually 9dpo!! FF put my O day in on cd 15, but it didn't put it in till abuot 6 days after when i was getting really strong opk's for days, then 3 days after that when I put my temp in it moved my O day to cd21 or as i though 6dpo, then I put cm mucus in later on and it moved it back again to cd15!! So af may not be due on tuesday, could be feb9th or something like that if the 2nd O day is right!! 

SO now I'm even more confused over these line, If I'm only 9dpo now, its too early to be having all these lines.. and that really good frer I had would have been O day! But If I am 15 dpo, lines are usually easily seeably by now which makes me think all these lines I've had are evaps! GRRRRR

Anyway, I caved and did a tesco test with 2ndmu taht I held for a few hours, theres a shadow line.. but really cant tell if it has any colour.. this is so frustrating!!!!


----------



## applegirl

JB - I am so sorry honey - this is so frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: That Ov date thing must be confusing. Fingers crossed it ends with a bfp for you xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

atleast if it was the 2nd date it gives me another week of testing and a 2nd chance at getting a bfp!!!:lol:


----------



## babytots

aww hunni how frustrating for you. i really hope you get a nice clear line soon. i can see lines on most of the tests you have done so keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you that they get darker. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I just did an ic and got my line back, so dipped my last frer and theres a line on that too! It's only been about 30 seconds, so I'll leave it a few mins and see if it gets dark enough for a pic!


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo: really happy about that ju bubbs! 
and look at those temps!!!


----------



## jo_79

oooh fingers crossed for a super sticky bean!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Right heres the best pics I can get! (sorry they're so big, I dunno how to resize!) Really anoying because these lines are so much darker than all teh rest that I've desperately tried to get pics of, but they still dont seem to want to show up!!!! Just did my last tesco own brand one too to triple check the ic and frer and theres a line there too!!!

So here they are.. IC first

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2ic.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2icinv.jpg

Then tesco own brand, no idea on the strength of these!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2tesco.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2tescoinv.jpg

FRER in the case

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2ndfrer.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2ndfrerinv.jpg

And FRER out of case!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2frer.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/feb2frerinv.jpg

All inverted too in true poas addict form! Trying not to get excited but thit is the first day this cycle that every test ive done has had a line!


----------



## applegirl

I can see the line hon. Really hoping they get nice and dark!! :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Me too I can see them :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Gunna have to get more tests now!! I thought ththe lines had gone after the last couple of days :lol: Got a digi in the post too!


----------



## jo_79

i wasnt gonna do my digi till friday but my line on frer was the same as yesterday so i had to do it!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I get really scared about doing digis! seeing 'not pregnant' is a lot more upsetting than seeing a line get a fainter. I dont think I'll do it just yet... I'm thinking now that the 2nd dat ff put in for O is right not the first which will make me 10dpo, this is usually where I start getting proper lines! Which means AF is die on the 9th not tomorrow, either that or it was just late implanting or something.. so I'll leave it a few days for the digi!! Got plenty of ic's tho :lol:


----------



## jo_79

well i have everything crossed for you.


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Best of luck to you!


----------



## happy mum

Good Luck Ju jubs!!
sorry i don't see a line, but it could be the screen on my laptop, as others see it. Good luck with the digi!! XXX


----------



## keerthy

I see a line on internet cheapies and tesco brand.... but couldnt see on FRER honey! 
may be they aren't as sensitive as the others though! As per other tests... I think :bfp: is on its way! 

Me also in the same position..... I tested with an OPK and got a dark line too... so I think I will give some time.... may be 2 days to test again! I don't want to upset myself.... 

Good Luck honey... keep us posted!

FXd for you! 
:hug::hug:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! 

xxx


----------



## MrsJD

I SEE LINES and LOTS OF THEM :happydance:

Don't do the digi until your lines are darker as it will disappoint you (I done this with my Dec pregnancy and was gutted but the :bfp: on Asda brand showed up two days later.

WOO HOO It's so exciting.

XXXX


----------



## srm0421

I see a line on the FER in the case better but where I am seeing I have the daylight shinning in so it is hard to see the others. I think your chart looks fantastic. I am praying for a sticky bean for you dear. FX


----------



## passengerrach

i can see lines hun i hope this is it for u give it 2 days and test again


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well, ff reckons :witch: is due today! She hasn't shown, she'd usually arrive in the night.. and my line is a bit darker and came up quicker today! Altho I still think I O 6 days after ff says, so maybe still time for her to get me.. anyone else got opinions on my O day!?

Still dont think its really coming up on pics really well... but unlike yesterday, I didn't even open the case to check i wasn't seeing things! :happydance:

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00649.jpg


----------



## hayley2

Def see a line there!!!! its darker than the last ones!!! looks like a BFP to me!!!

Good luck
xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not celebrating just yet tho.. been here pletny of times before!!! If I can get past next monday (when I think :witch: is due) I'll be happy :D


----------



## applegirl

that line does look better hon. :yipee: One day at a time - so hopeful for you. :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: I hope you have a H & H 9 months! :hug:


----------



## LoraLoo

I wasnt sure about the others but theres a DEFINATE line on the last FR! Think its gonna be a BFP! Good Luck xx


----------



## MrsJD

Ju_bubbs said:


> Well, ff reckons :witch: is due today! She hasn't shown, she'd usually arrive in the night.. and my line is a bit darker and came up quicker today! Altho I still think I O 6 days after ff says, so maybe still time for her to get me.. anyone else got opinions on my O day!?
> 
> Still dont think its really coming up on pics really well... but unlike yesterday, I didn't even open the case to check i wasn't seeing things! :happydance:
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00649.jpg

OMG that is so much darker than the others, nearly there!!! WOO HOO!!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## hopedance

i couldn't see any lines until the most recent FR. i vote wait another 24-48 hours before doing the digi, you might get a neg at the moment and that would be disappointing, as FR is more sensitive. i posted up a pic of my FR the day i got a + on the digi in your other thread.


----------



## 3 girlies

wow theres a definate line now :happydance:


----------



## Kapow

I see a line too. Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MrsJD

Are we testing today?????

X


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah, not hopeful anymore! Pretty sure ff got my O day wrong and I'm actually not due on till Monday! Todays test was same as yesterdays, if not slightly lighter even! So I'm preparing for the usual to happen again!


----------



## MrsJD

Oh hun.

I'm convinced this is your month.

XXXX


----------



## applegirl

sorry hon - but it's not over til she arrives. Still hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks for the positive thoughts... hope you're right! xx FX'd!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

You know what.. just say that FF has got it wrong, and I didn't O on cd15, but actually O'd on cd21, that was 23rd Jan. I've just looked back over my test pics and I had deffo lines on 3 different brands on 28th, 29th and 30th. And it wasn't just me that could see them! :lol: Now taht would make me 5, 6 and 7dpo.... 7dpo I might be able to believe getting a faint line if you're VERY lucky, but 5 and 6dpo!!?!? Anyone ever heard of faint lines taht early?

Not to mention that first frer that I got on the 23rd....0dpo?!! I know I disregarded it at the time coz I had a couple of negs after that but lots of women get a mix of pos and negs early on, dont they!?

Help me out here, I'm trying my best to be positive :rofl:


----------



## keerthy

Ju_bubbs said:


> You know what.. just say that FF has got it wrong, and I didn't O on cd15, but actually O'd on cd21, that was 23rd Jan. I've just looked back over my test pics and I had deffo lines on 3 different brands on 28th, 29th and 30th. And it wasn't just me that could see them! :lol: Now taht would make me 5, 6 and 7dpo.... 7dpo I might be able to believe getting a faint line if you're VERY lucky, but 5 and 6dpo!!?!? Anyone ever heard of faint lines taht early?
> 
> Not to mention that first frer that I got on the 23rd....0dpo?!! I know I disregarded it at the time coz I had a couple of negs after that but lots of women get a mix of pos and negs early on, dont they!?
> 
> Help me out here, I'm trying my best to be positive :rofl:

Honey, i got a positive OPK 21st n 22nd jan.. so that means I OV around 23/24th (approx or on 22nd) jan... so that makes me around 10 DPO today... I am still getting faint ... very very faint positives! with internet cheapies..... I thought they are evaps.... but i don't think u can get so many evaps, can you? 

So I have decided to wait out! until saturday! and then test.... yes u can save urself with all confusion...... n stress - remember stress can be harmful..... 

I know its not gonna be easy!

Good luck honey,... try n relax.. have positive thoughts!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ju_bubbs said:


> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0004-1.jpg
> 
> Heres the ic with fmu... line didn't come out too well in the pic but its deffo there!
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00569.jpg
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Heres mine from 11dpo, still really really faint at that point! I thought they were evaps at first, but ive never had evaps in my 5/6 months of testing, and like you say.. I doubt you'd gets loads all at once!!


----------



## keerthy

yeah thats right! 

I think we just need to give sometime to our body.... to build up the HCG!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yes we do:D I'm feeling a lot more confident now i've checked all the dates of my faint lines, adds up a lot more with Oing on cd15, which means :witch: was due yesterday, and I'm 18dpo, unchartered territory!!!!


----------



## jo_79

some dust for you x
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samzi

Goodluck once again!! :D

Ive decided to test tomorrow and if then again on sun!

If neg tomo i may actually wait til mon when AF is due but we shall see x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh, I'm not gunna sleep tonight now, waiting for your result!!!! Lots of luck xx

Thanks for all the dust Jo!!!!! :D:D:D:D

I've made myself feel much better!! someone pointed out that the theres a missing temp on my chart on cd16 which may have caused ff to get my o day wrong, but... no matter what temp I put in there all it does id eitehr move the cover line down a bit, or if I put a really low temp, it only moves my O day forward one day.. So either way AF is deffo due yesterday or today, and theres no :witch: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keerthy

Am so excited for both of you!!!!!! 

I will be waiting for your results! 

Good luck!


----------



## 3 girlies

ju bubbs im not stalking you lol (well maybe just a bit but that coz its exciting) your lines are getting darker. i have such a good feeling about you!


----------



## dan-o

Looking good jububbs! 
Everything is still crossed for you & the chart gets better every day!!! xx


----------



## applegirl

your chart IS looking very good hon :hugs: fx'd!!!!


----------



## tansey

looks like congrats are in order!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

How typical is it that just after I decide to start trying a load of new vits, preseed and instead cups.. and spend a load of money ordering them ready for next cycle that I seem to get what looks like my best chance yet of a sticky :bfp: :rofl::rofl: thats just typical of me!


----------



## princess_t

Congrats hun.


----------



## MrsJD

Oh Ju bubbs everytime I log on here I need to check this thread as I know your a POAS addict (just like me). I check to see if you've pee'd on anymore sticks :rofl:

XXX


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:rofl: I did poas this afternoon.. only coz I found another IC at the back of my cabinet and couldn't say no! plus I was slightly worried that th frer wasn't darker this morning, if anything was a bit lighter... IC was the same tho, maybe slightly darker than the one I did on monday. Not bad since mondays was fmu and this one was mid afternoon! :D


----------



## MrsJD

Ju_bubbs said:


> :rofl: I did poas this afternoon.. only coz I found another IC at the back of my cabinet and couldn't say no! plus I was slightly worried that th frer wasn't darker this morning, if anything was a bit lighter... IC was the same tho, maybe slightly darker than the one I did on monday. Not bad since mondays was fmu and this one was mid afternoon! :D

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you're an offical POAS Whore :rofl:

You going to post it?

XXX


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I tried to get pics of it, but I gave up... just couldn't stop it from blurring! I think the stabiliser thing might be broken on my camera phone! :(

I've been a POAS whore for months! I usually start at like 4dpo :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MrsJD

Ju_bubbs said:


> I tried to get pics of it, but I gave up... just couldn't stop it from blurring! I think the stabiliser thing might be broken on my camera phone! :(
> 
> I've been a POAS whore for months! I usually start at like 4dpo :rofl::rofl:

BRILLIANT :rofl: 

XXXX


----------



## srm0421

Ju_Bubbs- I noticed earlier that you have made it to 18 DPO. Congrats I am so excited for you. Hope your camera figures its self out so we can see more of your pictures. Really rooting for you dear.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

well this mornings frer is so faint I'm not even sure its not negative! GOt a faint line on a different one that someone off here sent me in the post.. but it had no instructions with it, it looks just like a stick you put in a digital device (fits in my clear blyue digi ov test) so I'm not sure what to make of that! So not too hopeful anymore, I'm 19dpo and had definate positives for 8 days, so really don't think it should be that faint still!


----------



## applegirl

well hon- let's see what the next few days brings. Wish I could be there with you today for a nice big mug of hot chocolate, a chat and a hug. :hugs:


----------



## honey08

ohhhhh hope u get a strong :bfp: hun !! the test i sent u is defo a hpt ! lol i use to used these b4 i got monitor and thought omg ! but they told me it has different chems in to pick up etc :)
also can i just remind u .......i didnt test till 16dpo and the line was so faint i was holding it under a lamp to see :blush: so it wasnt really till 17dpo till i got a better :bfp:

:dance::dance: wishing u a ton of sticky vibes hun xxxxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Pamela, you made me cry!! :lol: :hissy: see, all the signs say I'm pregnant.. my boobs are so sore its unbelievable, I still feel really sick, it got really bad last night in bed! I was really hopeful yesterday when I did my last IC mid afternoon and it was darker than the one I did with fmu the day before! Now I'm starting to think maybe I did O 6 days later and :witch: will turn up on time on monday even tho i cant get ff to change my date no matter what i do! :hissy::hissy:

How long did it take for the line to get darker honey after that? I wouldn't be so worreid about it if I'd JUST started getting faint lines, but I've had them for well over a week! Everytime I see someone else post a faint line... a day or two later they're flashing digis and really dark lines :(


----------



## dawny690

Huni i got a faint positive at 18dpo and it was a big stronger at 19dpo so fingers crossed this will happen to you, its annoying not showing a + til later so sending you loads of :hugs: you will get that :bfp: huni im sure xx


----------



## dan-o

Good luck jububbs, sending you all the sticky dust in the world :dust:

Don't forget you might not be quite 18dpo as you chart has a temp missing, I reckon you could be less xxxx

I tried a box the same tests you describe, but unfortunately used them all up before I got a BFP, so I don't know how dark they look when positive ha ha. 

I'd try another frer if it were me :) xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No matter how low or high I put those missing temps it wont budge my O day any further than 1 day later. If for some reason I did happen to O a lot later anf ff for whatever rason is getting it completely wrong, even with the missing temps put in, then I have no chance anyway! I was only gettnig hopeful this time coz af is late, it usually shows on time regardelss of positives!

Oh and i dipped my last frer in the pot of fmu urine too to check it wasn't a dodgy test, it has a line... but only a line you can see if you take it apart, aim it to the light, tilt yur head and squint like mad.

I'm expecting some ic's to turn up int he post later, so I'll see what they do!


----------



## Zarababy1

i see your lines hun! get peeing on sum more come on! hehe x


----------



## dan-o

Well as long as she's staying away, it's looking good to me!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Well my IC's turned up.. seems I have a really faint line on the 10miu one, AND a really faint line on the 25miu one. Still not convinced tho!

On a second look, I think the 25miu *might* be an evap!


----------



## samzi

goodluck hun :hug: i ordered some more ic's last night cos ive only 1 left! hope they come in the next few days, pref before mon :lol:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Good luck Samzi! I didn't have any IC's this morning coz the bloody snow postponed the postman!!! :hissy:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

25miu IS definately an evap! 10miu one is definately a line tho, faint... but a line.


----------



## samzi

keep testing you POAS addict you :hug:


----------



## hopedance

which internet cheapies are you using now? mine were so crap, supposed to be 10miu but only showed more than a squinty line when my hcg was closer to 1000.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Fertility plan.. or something like taht.. the ebay shop. I always make sure I buy them from there, coz I accidently bought them from the babymad ebay shop once, and altho they said 10miu.. they were rubbish and even when I had obvious lines on frer, the IC's didn't even have a shadow!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

So.. 20dpo, AF now 3 days late! Thought I may aswell try another 25miu IC since I have them... cant work out if its an evap or a line tho?

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/25miu20dpo1.jpg
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/25miu20dpo.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

Hmmmm hard to tell, can deffo see a line but cant tell if its an evap or not. I'd go Drs and get your bloods done other wise you are goiung to spend a small fortune!


----------



## keerthy

I can see a line honey! it defo there.... Mine looked similar in my early days,.. I think u ovulated later than u thought! 
Keep testing.... I suggest it is best to use FMU - especially mid-stream urine for the test! 

Good luck!


----------



## MrsJD

Dont think it is an evap hun, especially on the invert.

COME ON :bfp: get showing!!!!!!!

XXXXX


----------



## MrsR

i can def see a line!!!!!!! :D hope it ets stronger!!!!!! my lines were all over the place for a while!!!!! i even got a :bfn: yesterday!!!!!! no mistaking it!!!!!! 

its crazy how it just randomlly appears!!!!!! i was ready to give in to the :witch:

keep testing it will def come!!!!!! :D

:hug:


----------



## dan-o

Well it looks like a line, but I've had odd results with IC's, are those the ones with the pipette in the pack from the ebay seller 'fp'? 
What are your 10miu ones looking like now? xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeahits one of the pipette ones.. I opened the case before I dropped the pee on it tho, coz I was reading some stuff on a poas.com yesterday and it said that opening cases before the time limit can cause evaps more coz it changes the drying conditions or something, so I did what it said on there and opened it to start with! :lol: There was a faint line o the 10miu one but nothing tnat makes me wanna shout :bfp:

I've just been out and bought a few more various tests which I'll get th rough over the next few days, or until AF shows up... I dont wanna waste time going to the docs for blood tests without getting atleast a 'proper' faint line back! Got some more frer coz I had pretty good lines o them up till yesterday! And some superdrug, and boots own brand ones! Lucky OH put some overtime in this month :rofl:


----------



## happy mum

Sorry hun i don't see any lines, hope you get your positive soon! X


----------



## Ju_bubbs

2nd thoughts.. I think I'll save those tests for next month. :bfp: has definately gone! If the bleeding doesn't start over the weekend I'll go to the doctors and find out why not so I can start trying again!


----------



## applegirl

Ju bubbs- I'm so sorry this is happening. Just a thought - but have you considered getting your OH to get checked out? I know men kinda hate going to their GP about this stuff - but maybe you might learn something new from his results? :hugs:

Also - I totally don't know if this is even possible - but I wonder if you natually produce a highish amount of HCG in your system, even when you are not pregnant?? I know that sounds crazy, but I know that they say some women can have up to 5mui in their system and be not pregnant. 

I am just trying to generate some ideas. This is an unhappy situation that you and OH find yourself in and I want you two to find your way out - and straight to a happy healthy sticky :bfp: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks Pamela.. OH is convincd that its a problem on his side, but same as tests for me.. even tho my children aren't his, and he doesn't have any of his own.. he cant get tests on the nhs because of MY children! :hissy:

And as for the naturally high hcg levels... That definately crossed my mind aswell! I mentioned it to my doc the 3rd time I got +ves, but she said that my hcg level was at a high enough level for that to be extremely unlikely, altho she didn't say what the level was. And that because my levels aer at an undetectable level the rest of the month that she wouldn't be led to think that was the answer!

Personally I still think its something to do with the, I suppose you'd call it D&C, but with out the D coz I was already dilated :lol: after the birth of my last son. They said a load of the placenta was stuck to my womb still, and they had to scrape it out. I'm convinced its all started from that, I'm more than sure that this has happened to me several times inbetween then and ttc now... Yet the 3 pregnanies before that all went without a single problem! But the doctor seems to think its nothing to do with that.


----------



## dan-o

Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear this jububbs :( 

Still, if you are 20dpo & no sign of AF then that deffo counts as a good sign, plus your temps are still way up :) :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

I agree it is still a good sign that AF is not here, can you get to the drs and check your HCG level?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah I'll make an appointment on Monday, should hopefully get in that day, and see wht they say.. If AF hasn't shown up by then.


----------



## samzi

so sorry j :hugs:

x


----------



## lollylou1

i can def see a line hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## dan-o

Chart still looking fab today hun xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yes it is! Which is annoying me :rofl: Id rather my temp just plummeted and af would come so I can start oevr again lol! Dan-o, excuse the personal question, but how has ya cervix been since you got pregnant :rofl: I've just checked mine today and its so high I can't even reach it, no matter how much I push and stretch my finger! Don't think Its ever been TAHT high before!


----------



## applegirl

hmmmmmmmmm - that is very interesting Ju bubbs - glad you have an appointment on monday - you are getting such conflicting news!! :hug: and hopes. x


----------



## dan-o

Jububbs, that sounds about right!
Mine moved up high, like in the fertile position, one reason I kinda knew AF wasn't coming :)

It's been firm most days & closed, sometimes its a bit softer, medium I guess.

How are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm feeling like :witch: is on her way. I'm certain now that FF and another charting site that I put all my temps into to get a second opinion on OV, have got it completely wrong and I did O on cd21 afterall... making :witch: due tomorrow.


----------



## samzi

hope she doesnt come for either of us :hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

Only just seen this - I can definitely see lines, and your chart looks great. I hope FF was right about your ov date :hugs: x


----------



## applegirl

wow! Ju bubbs your temps are still looking amazing!! :yipee: here's hoping girl. :hugs:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Going to see the doctor and getting blood tests for your hcg levels is definitely the right move. Best of luck to you!


----------



## applegirl

:cry: Ju bubbs- do I see in your chart that AF has arrived? :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Ju - I am guessing from your siggy and ticker the nasty witch arrived today. I am so sorry. You must be so frustrated and confused. Is it possible to get an appointment with a different doctor that will actually listen to your concerns? I am not a doctor but there is no way your doc should be telling you this is normal because you have children. It's just not right - dang doctors. Big hugs to you hunny.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yup she arrived! Some nice quite large bright red/black clots too, how lovely! :lol:

We're gunna be going to see my own doc soon,s e if he will be better:)


----------



## applegirl

awww good luck hon! :hugs:


----------



## nailartmom

I'm so sorry!! Had FX'd for you! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

So sorry dear, :hug: I hope your dr can give you some kind of answer. Even if they wont give you Fertility treatments, they have to give you something, they can not just not do anything.


----------



## dan-o

Sorry jububbs, hope your doc can at least do some tests for you xx :hugs:


----------

